# Downloads stop after a few seconds



## steph8885 (Aug 9, 2013)

Any kind of download is stopped after a few seconds. The speed will be great at first and about 5 seconds later I'm down to nothing. I have both Firefox and Safari and I'm having the problem in both browsers. I cannot download pdfs, .docx, .xls (other than those that can be downloaded in just the 3 second window), stream netflix, download software, stream youtube, etc.... It's like something is killing the download, as the internet works just fine. 

I have tried clearing the cache, cookies, and restarting.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

See if the problem occurs when all add ons on your browser are disabled.


----------



## steph8885 (Aug 9, 2013)

I still cannot download files (and obviously a lot of other stuff won't work without the plug-ins, silverlight/netflix, for example).


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I would still like to rule out the possibility that some software running in the background is interfering with the download. 

What security softwares are you using? Do you have a firewall? Also, please boot into Safe Mode With Networking and see if downloads still don't complete.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I am extremely sorry for the mix up. I did not realise that this is the MAC forum. Please excuse me. 

Are any other devices connected to this network? Do downloads complete in the other devices? If no, it might be a problem with your ISP.


----------



## steph8885 (Aug 9, 2013)

I tried booting in safe mode and the downloads still did not complete. 

After I shut disabled all the add-ons, i went back and enabled only silverlight, flash and quicktime, and i was able to load video on fb rather well. Netflix would play, but loaded very slowly. Youtube would load a video, but only the first few seconds (similar to the original problem of the downloads getting killed). I'm not sure what's going on here.

I don't use any security software, no firewall. And yes, there are other devices on the network, but I'm not sure how well they are running as they aren't mine. (Wi-fi is provided by landlord). Two days ago, everything worked 100%, and now I have these issues.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you using a Mac running OS X, or are you running Windows?
Being it's a provided network that you have no control over, contact your land lord and tell him. It could be that someone else on the network is doing something and thus messing it up.


----------

